# Outdoor Laundry Rooms?



## camprunner (Oct 31, 2003)

Anyone else have one of these? It has been a change for us. Until dd was 3 months old we lived in an appartment where the washer and dryer were right next to the bedroom. Then we've moved twice since then (she's now 16 months).

The house before this one, and this one both had outdoor laundry rooms. Maybe it wouldn't be such an adjustment if we were able to dry diapers on the line (severe allergies to everything). I know I'm being lazy but I absolutely hate walking outside to the laundry room. Since I work this usually happens up until 10 pm or later. For some reason it really creeps me out to do laundry after dh is asleep. Most of the time I wake him up and make him stand at the door.

Eventually we are hoping to close in the carport to make life easier.

Anyone else in this situation? Do you find that it puts a damper on diaper laundry?


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Oh man! I would hate that.







Sorry you have to deal with that. I usually wash diapers after the kids are in bed so that would be no fun for me in freezing Colorado.


----------



## Summertime Mommy (Dec 5, 2003)

we have one too, it is right out the back door. Not too fun to go out in the cold to do laundry. The roof leaks out there too, so I am always scared I am going to get electricuted or something when it rains.


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

mines out in the garage - I really hate it because I always have to move dh's crap out of the way before I can do the laundry. My dryer is always covered with tools and stuff and now both the washer and dryer are scratched and look terrible. I would KILL to have an indoor laundry room!!


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

We have one too, right outside the back door, but we live in the country so the worst thing I worry about is a skunk or raccoon, and my dog scares them away. It is kind of a pain when it's cold, though. On the other hand, I do have a clothesline, and it makes it really easy to air out my pail after emptying it.


----------



## KermitMissesJim (Feb 12, 2004)

We're in student family housing. The washing machine is in a closet in the living room, and the dryer is on the back porch. It's about 20 degrees in the daytime right now.

On the other hand, in the dry summers, diapers dry so fast on the outdoor line.


----------



## rubelin (Feb 3, 2002)

We share one with the building and it's pretty close, actually shares a wall with our living room and is right under the bedroom, but we have to go out to the patio, through the gate and down halfway. It's raining today and I HAD to do laundry and I hate it! It's actually the main reason we didn't CD with Ben for al ong time and why I'm getting a PottyPail this time. I don't want to get stuck with a load of poopy dipes when it's pouring!


----------



## pip (Apr 3, 2003)

Snap! Ours is outside and down steps, and it rains all winter here. Yuck. Still, it's worth it for fluffy cloth, and just think how EASY it will be when we all move and get inside laundies.....


----------



## LoriG (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:

Most of the time I wake him up and make him stand at the door.
Hi, I don't have an outdoor laundry, but this just made me LOL. I was picturing my sleepy dh doing that --he'd probably be so mad at me all the time for waking him up!!! LOL


----------



## kasumi (Apr 25, 2003)

We're in a fourth-floor walkup, so I must trudge down the steps and across the backyard and up 5 steps into a little building that houses our washer & dryer (by ours, I mean theirs). It's a pain and no I won't go there at night unless DH is on high alert LOL so I do laundry early in the mornings. I bring the wet load back up and hang it on a rack and it dries by the next morning.

Does it put a damper on diaper washing? Yes. But I will take what I can get. :LOL


----------



## camprunner (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks for replying it's good to know that I'm not in this alone. I might be wierd but I like the idea of being able to do laundry in my PJ's not to mention that it is hard when dd is awake and I have her by myself. I can't really take her with me because she couldn't make it down the step and would get distracted by the cats, but I don't feel like I can leave her inside either.

Oh and the laundry room is really nice and we have a heater out there and everything. It is just getting the motivation to get out there.


----------

